# 1d X field test



## Viggo (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi all, came across this one.

http://jaygoodrich-blog.com/2012/04/field-testing-the-canon-1dx/


----------



## JR (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice review. Thanks for posting. Not sure if it was my iPad screen or something but the pictures in the article seemed soft a bit (the crop one)... Did you find the same on your screen?


----------



## nightbreath (Apr 27, 2012)

I see the same issue. Is it the lens issue?


----------



## JR (Apr 27, 2012)

This is so odd because we hear so much about some kind of softness in the mkiii image, which by the way i did experienced personally with my unit of the 5d mkiii i tried, and now we see lots of 1dx picture on the web with some kind of softness too. Wondering if they changed something to their AA filter design that could cause this or maybe it is something else. ???


----------



## Speed (Apr 27, 2012)

They are raw files converted to Jpeg with no adjustments, wouldn't that cause them to look a little soft.


----------



## Louis (Apr 27, 2012)

those 1DX Crops are bloody terrible, im not even looking at the iso, the sharpness is appalling


----------



## nitsujwalker (Apr 27, 2012)

JR said:


> Nice review. Thanks for posting. Not sure if it was my iPad screen or something but the pictures in the article seemed soft a bit (the crop one)... Did you find the same on your screen?



Really soft––almost blurry. Strange. My raw files from my 5d2 don't look that soft. In fact with a good lens they almost need no sharpening.


----------



## JR (Apr 27, 2012)

nitsujwalker said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > Nice review. Thanks for posting. Not sure if it was my iPad screen or something but the pictures in the article seemed soft a bit (the crop one)... Did you find the same on your screen?
> ...



+1 for me as well. My 5D mkii raw are rasor sharp with all my lenses. I dont know if it is firmware or something, but something is off with Canon new bodies...


----------



## keithfullermusic (Apr 27, 2012)

On my 50D I accidentally turned the in camera sharpening down all the way once and my images looked sooooooooooooooo blurry. I actually thought my camera broke.

So, I wonder what the in camera sharpening was set to in these because it does make a difference.


----------



## nikkito (Apr 27, 2012)

i got to try the 1D X a few days ago and the jpgs do look a bit soft for my taste. i guess that's something you can adjust with picture styles or just shooting raw.

i'll see if i can post some of those pics here.


----------



## Louis (Apr 28, 2012)

JR said:


> This is so odd because we hear so much about some kind of softness in the mkiii image, which by the way i did experienced personally with my unit of the 5d mkiii i tried, and now we see lots of 1dx picture on the web with some kind of softness too. Wondering if they changed something to their AA filter design that could cause this or maybe it is something else. ???



JR I so agree its really worrying, I have no idea whats going on, I wanted to buy the 5D3 but was so concerned about the images being soft, is this something that can be fixed? who knows its really bad, I don't understand how this past a testing stage and was released like this,


----------



## Louis (Apr 28, 2012)

I tried to reply on Jay Goodrich's post, and it wasn't posted as I said how terrible the images looked, it goes to show its all bullshit, monitoring what is posted about a camera because he has some sort of bond with Canon, I think you should be allowed to be heard, its only going to help Canon get better, not hide behind some shit and post a blog about how great something is, when everyone knows there's some problem and it isn't so great, reviews from these people are meaningless if posts are monitored. shame shame shame.


----------



## Aaron78 (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a 1DX pre-ordered, but have really been leaning more towards a 5DIII lately. I have been questioning whether the IQ will seem like a downgrade from the 5DII i just sold, as i want a replacement for both my now sold 5DII and 7D. I think the reviews are getting better and better about the 5DIII now that it has been out for a little while, but i still feel there is alot of gray area about the 1DX and what exactly keeps pushing the release date back. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## nitsujwalker (Apr 28, 2012)

Looking at the 100% crops... Do you guys think those would 'sharpen up nicely'? It leave me wondering...

Edit: It may even be the JPEG files causing the softness much like the 5diii JPEGs were a little off at first..


----------



## JR (Apr 28, 2012)

nitsujwalker said:


> Looking at the 100% crops... Do you guys think those would 'sharpen up nicely'? It leave me wondering...
> 
> Edit: It may even be the JPEG files causing the softness much like the 5diii JPEGs were a little off at first..



I only shot raw with the mkiii and it was still soft.


----------



## JR (Apr 28, 2012)

Aaron78 said:


> I have a 1DX pre-ordered, but have really been leaning more towards a 5DIII lately. I have been questioning whether the IQ will seem like a downgrade from the 5DII i just sold, as i want a replacement for both my now sold 5DII and 7D. I think the reviews are getting better and better about the 5DIII now that it has been out for a little while, but i still feel there is alot of gray area about the 1DX and what exactly keeps pushing the release date back. Decisions, decisions....



Me too! Actually i am renting a D800 next week and will be able to take lots of picture and compare them to the mkiii raw file i still have on my computer. I just need to satisfy my curiousity about this D800 versus mkiii thing. Before paying for the 1dx, i just need to see for myself ...


----------



## jlev23 (Apr 28, 2012)

JR said:


> nitsujwalker said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at the 100% crops... Do you guys think those would 'sharpen up nicely'? It leave me wondering...
> ...


i guess it all depends what you are shooting and how you are shooting it.
i work mostly in manual focus and i just did a visual effects shoot, on stills, for elements.
the camera was locked off, on a tripod, manual focus, 640 iso, f4 on the 24-105.
the vfx supervisor and compositor both said i delivered the sharpest still elements he has ever had to deal with in post.
so, when i hear people talking about soft images in their stills, i have to think its either human error or your auto focus is not doing exactly what you want. my thought is always that the camera is not a mind reader, it doesnt know the exact point you are trying to focus with, especially if you are using 61-point and servo mode.
i understand that if you are shooting high action you need auto focus for stills, but just think about that if there is any motion from the element or the camera then the softness will vary depending on many many variables, especially very slight motion blur, even if youre shooting at 1/1000th.
anyway, just letting some people in on the fact im getting very sharp results, mostly from decades of experience in knowing what has to be done differently in every shot or situation you are in.


----------



## jlev23 (Apr 28, 2012)

JR said:


> Aaron78 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 1DX pre-ordered, but have really been leaning more towards a 5DIII lately. I have been questioning whether the IQ will seem like a downgrade from the 5DII i just sold, as i want a replacement for both my now sold 5DII and 7D. I think the reviews are getting better and better about the 5DIII now that it has been out for a little while, but i still feel there is alot of gray area about the 1DX and what exactly keeps pushing the release date back. Decisions, decisions....
> ...


just to let you know, i was shooting a commercial on a lit stage with the epic, but i brought my 5Dmk3 to do some tests, there happen to be a stills guy doing behind the scenes photos with a d800, so at lunch we put them to the test. 
so, two things; honestly, no one could tell the difference btwn the pictures, we brought them up on true waveform monitors and probably the most expensive monitors that youd ever view anything on...we took a poll, no one could tell the difference of the final results. neither could i.
though there was one thing that did occur that was huge for me, when shooting the tests, we had to slow down the nikons shutter to 1/200th to get the exact same stop as the 5Dmk3 at a shutter speed of 1/500th.
but again the final result was indistinguishable.


----------



## nightbreath (Apr 28, 2012)

JR said:


> This is so odd because we hear so much about some kind of softness in the mkiii image, which by the way i did experienced personally with my unit of the 5d mkiii i tried, and now we see lots of 1dx picture on the web with some kind of softness too. Wondering if they changed something to their AA filter design that could cause this or maybe it is something else. ???



It seems to me that it's a user focusing issue for both 5D Mark III and 1D X. I had similar issue with 7D until figured out the difference between my 400D and 7D focusing peculiarities.


----------



## Aaron78 (Apr 28, 2012)

I saw a great youtube video that was shot in three parts by a canadian camera retailer. The first video compared the 5DIII to the D800 in studio shooting and low (as in ridiculously low) light, the second video was comparing them in low light action shooting (rodeo type event), and i didn't watch the third comparison because it was comparing video capability which i don't use. Anyway, it boiled down to both camereas having an advantage over the other in certain scenarios but no clear cut winner. At the end of both of the videos, the guys in it both agreed that a complete brand change would be foolish, as the real world resluts were too close to justify. Bottom line is, nikon shooters have a great camera in the D800, and canon shooters also have a great camera in the 5DIII.


----------



## JR (Apr 28, 2012)

nightbreath said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > This is so odd because we hear so much about some kind of softness in the mkiii image, which by the way i did experienced personally with my unit of the 5d mkiii i tried, and now we see lots of 1dx picture on the web with some kind of softness too. Wondering if they changed something to their AA filter design that could cause this or maybe it is something else. ???
> ...



Lets hope so. This guy did say he had the camera for just two days with no manual (well he did download the AF manual) so he could have many some AF error for sure...


----------



## Viggo (Apr 28, 2012)

JR said:


> nightbreath said:
> 
> 
> > JR said:
> ...



I'm sorry but AF-configuration have nothing to do with blurry images of a still sitting car and photographer. Whilse the AF-system is complex for it to cover all situation, you would have to be completely braindead not to get sharp imges of that car. And if afma wasn't done, he could easily have done it with LV. That sharpenss you see there is done with the AF system taken out of the equation.

I know how to handle the AF-system of the 5d3 as I'm used to the 1d4, and still, it isn't THAT hard to figure out, and it's CLEARLY visible when you're doing something wrong. 

I still have to sharpen my 5d3 files a bit harder than the 5d2. And it is annoying.


----------



## Shawn L (Apr 28, 2012)

I've read that a lens can be tack sharp on one body and a bit soft on another due to the cumulative effect of all of the slight differences in manufacturing inherent to complex pieces of hardware (1/2 mm here, 0.1 degree off there, etc).

So I'm wondering if micro-adjusting the lens to the body would have helped him with softness. Again, he had 48 hours and no manual, so it's not likely he took this step.

Shawn L.


----------



## Viggo (Apr 28, 2012)

Shawn L said:


> I've read that a lens can be tack sharp on one body and a bit soft on another due to the cumulative effect of all of the slight differences in manufacturing inherent to complex pieces of hardware (1/2 mm here, 0.1 degree off there, etc).
> 
> So I'm wondering if micro-adjusting the lens to the body would have helped him with softness. Again, he had 48 hours and no manual, so it's not likely he took this step.
> 
> Shawn L.



I don't know any photographer who has access to this kind of gear that can't adjust a lens on the fly, I mean, I have no problem doing that. 

1. Shoot with LV
2. shoot using "normal" AF.

Are they simillar or is the LV sharper? if it is, aim a the bottom of pole standing on the ground (like a street sign) shoot wide open and see if it hits or not, adjust accordingly. Done. Takes you 4 minutes.


----------



## JR (Apr 29, 2012)

What i would really like to. Now is if this softness comes from the firmware or hardware. I dont doubt the new sensor from canon ios better then the old one in the mkii, but maybe they messed up something with the firmware, and maybe the same thing is happening to initial file from the 1dx...i sure hope it is fixable. There are too many of us reporting softness with the mkiii. I get that there are user error yes, but not all of these would be related to user error. 

Anyway, crossing my finger for when the 1dx actually do start shipping.


----------



## AG (Apr 29, 2012)

The softness comes from a combination of factors.
The moire and AA filters that were applied to the sensors and the fact that the 5D3 and 1Dx both have their sharpness turned right down to counter these issues too.

Philip Bloom mentioned something about it on twitter a few weeks ago.

Take one of your RAW 5D3 images and boost up the sharpness and see the difference. 
On average most of the people that buy these cameras won't notice the issue because they either are not looking for it or can correct it in post. 

Its either that or have to deal with a really bad AA and Moire effect on your pictures.

Test it and see.


----------



## JR (Apr 29, 2012)

AG said:


> The softness comes from a combination of factors.
> The moire and AA filters that were applied to the sensors and the fact that the 5D3 and 1Dx both have their sharpness turned right down to counter these issues too.
> 
> Philip Bloom mentioned something about it on twitter a few weeks ago.



Did not know that is was a known fact. So they really turned the sharpness way down...what does this mean exactly? I just need Apply more sharpening to each file instead? Are you referring to in camera sharpness? Wuldn't this only impact jpeg file and not raw?


----------



## spinworkxroy (Apr 29, 2012)

Personally, i find the biggest selling points of the 1DX over the 5D3 are
1) the 12fps
2) AF speed

More specifically sports photography. Putting IQ and ISO stuff aside, when it matters for speed the 1DX delivers.
I played with one for only about 15mins but i only wanted to compare it's speed vs my 5D3 and like the reviewer said, the 1DX is even faster than the 1D4 and many people already know the 1D4 is faster than the 5D3…so you can imagine my surprise when i took my first shots with the 1DX…
That thing locks onto a target the moment you press the shutter..doesn't matter what subject you focus on, it locks on immediately. We all know the "lag" the 5D3 has and that is irritating to me especially when the subject is moving but i'm not using AI Focus…the 1DX has no such issues, the tracking is also super fast..locks on and keeps locked one.

The 12 FPS? It's FAST…i was more into the sound of the shutter going off than anything else really…but i can see how sports photographers will love this camera…it does what it does and it does it better than anything i've ever laid my hands on…it's a good thing it's 2x the price of my 5D3, if not, i would feel my 5D3 wasn't up to scratch


----------



## peederj (Apr 29, 2012)

The Philip Bloom comments only pertained to video. And while useful as a news source, he is not an authority on cameras technically anyway (nor am I for that matter, but I am not cited as one).

There is apparently a hysteria about OLPF and anti-aliasing, probably due to the announcement of the D800E making everyone wonder about these things. I doubt the new generation of cameras is less sharp than the old, even on a per-pixel level, from a hardware standpoint. Probably much the contrary.

But we do know they have had a lot of trouble with the RAW conversion and the firmware...and all signs point to these cameras being sent out earlier than they were ready because of the Olympics and the D800/D4. I should think they will fix up the soft/firmware shortly enough and make the cameras work much better than their earlier generation counterparts. These are the early days for these bodies.


----------



## spinworkxroy (Apr 29, 2012)

peederj said:


> The Philip Bloom comments only pertained to video. And while useful as a news source, he is not an authority on cameras technically anyway (nor am I for that matter, but I am not cited as one).
> 
> There is apparently a hysteria about OLPF and anti-aliasing, probably due to the announcement of the D800E making everyone wonder about these things. I doubt the new generation of cameras is less sharp than the old, even on a per-pixel level, from a hardware standpoint. Probably much the contrary.
> 
> But we do know they have had a lot of trouble with the RAW conversion and the firmware...and all signs point to these cameras being sent out earlier than they were ready because of the Olympics and the D800/D4. I should think they will fix up the soft/firmware shortly enough and make the cameras work much better than their earlier generation counterparts. These are the early days for these bodies.



I agree..the 1DX was made mainly for the Olympics i believe..and there's still time to fine tune it but they better get it right before the Olympics…
The 5D3 on the other hand i believe was released because of the pressure of the D800 and i must admit, it doesn't feel like the finished product in terms of features and firmware…but knowing Canon and the 5D2 history, they will release tons more firmwares in due time with more features…I don't think we'll see many 5D3 at the olympics..most of those photographers use the best of the best, so all 1DX and D4…Actually, i don't see a D4 as a 1DX competitor really…it's nothing special thus far from all the reviews i'm reading about it..it's a great camera yes but it doesn't improve much over the D3s.


----------



## seekn (Apr 29, 2012)

"The 5D3 on the other hand i believe was released because of the pressure of the D800 and i must admit, it doesn't feel like the finished product in terms of features and firmware"

When you say "feel" does it mean you have one? Because when I use my 5dmarkiii it "feels" like an extremely well-built camera. I personally feel it was very very well done and that is one thing that you cant rate with a chart is the ergonomics and general overall build of the camera. The AF runs like butter when you get it dialed in and the overall look, color and picture quality look great. 
Everyone talks about DR, resolution, sharpness, but overall how does the whole picture look?! Is it flat? Does it pop? Is it creamy? I think the mark iii excels there.
I cant believe how many people review something they have never used or just used once or twice, or borrowed their friends to try out for 10 minutes. This camera definitely takes a week or two just to get used to the little nuances of the AF, the menu system, the light meter etc... in short - its a great camera. Can it be improved? yes but so can all others.
Bringing it back to the 1dx because im hijacking this thread (sorry) - I truly hope for the price difference there is something better than just build quality and fps with the 1dx. And heres the important point to me: we need to stop comparing between Canon and Nikon obsessively. Its great that it breeds competition and we should compare a bit to push technology BUT instead of looking over the fence to see what the other team has, we should be looking at our OWN cameras and determine what we truly NEED.


----------



## spinworkxroy (Apr 29, 2012)

Like i said when i played with the 1DX, i was ONLY looking out for 1 thing..the AF speed. And it wasn't my camera so obviously i could play with it for a longer time.
From the moment you press the shutter to the time you see it flash red…on the 5D3, it takes maybe slightly under 1 sec.
On the 1DX, it's immediate….that's the big difference…1 processor vs 3 processors i guess…that's why i say the 1DX will be great for sports, not that the 5D3 isn't good…it's for a specific target audience that need that AF speed shooting things like the Olympics.the AF speed isn't going to mean anything in general shooting or landscapes etc…you don't need that AF speed..


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 29, 2012)

spinworkxroy said:


> Like i said when i played with the 1DX, i was ONLY looking out for 1 thing..the AF speed. And it wasn't my camera so obviously i could play with it for a longer time.
> From the moment you press the shutter to the time you see it flash red…on the 5D3, it takes maybe slightly under 1 sec.
> On the 1DX, it's immediate….that's the big difference…1 processor vs 3 processors i guess…that's why i say the 1DX will be great for sports, not that the 5D3 isn't good…it's for a specific target audience that need that AF speed shooting things like the Olympics.the AF speed isn't going to mean anything in general shooting or landscapes etc…you don't need that AF speed..



This market segment is the one that I hope the 7DII (or whatever it is called) will move into - a budget sports camera.


----------



## wockawocka (Apr 29, 2012)

Cameras are so similar now in feature sets and ability all I really care about is IQ.

It's often forgotten that all you really need is a light source, shutter, aperture and a decent sensor.

Everything else is just dressing. You've really never had it so good.


----------



## jaayres20 (Apr 29, 2012)

In terms of "softness" I had a Mark II for almost three years and now I have two Mark IIIs. The Mark III is very sharp. It is sharper than the Mark II and the IQ in terms of color and ISO are superior. I can't imagine the the 1Dx having a "softness" issue if the Mark IIIs images are extremely sharp.


----------



## Northstar (Apr 29, 2012)

spinworkxroy said:


> Like i said when i played with the 1DX, i was ONLY looking out for 1 thing..the AF speed. And it wasn't my camera so obviously i could play with it for a longer time.
> From the moment you press the shutter to the time you see it flash red…on the 5D3, it takes maybe slightly under 1 sec.
> On the 1DX, it's immediate….that's the big difference…1 processor vs 3 processors i guess…that's why i say the 1DX will be great for sports, not that the 5D3 isn't good…it's for a specific target audience that need that AF speed shooting things like the Olympics.the AF speed isn't going to mean anything in general shooting or landscapes etc…you don't need that AF speed..



Spinwork....I haven't tried the 1dx, BUT, my 5d3 with my 70-200ii focuses IMMEDIATELY...not even .5 second let alone "just under a second"

What lens were you using that took almost a second?


----------



## Viggo (Apr 29, 2012)

jaayres20 said:


> In terms of "softness" I had a Mark II for almost three years and now I have two Mark IIIs. The Mark III is very sharp. It is sharper than the Mark II and the IQ in terms of color and ISO are superior. I can't imagine the the 1Dx having a "softness" issue if the Mark IIIs images are extremely sharp.



Yeah? Could you post a couple of raw's, say of a barcode and small text, I can compare to mine with? because mine is def softer than my 5d2. Serioulsy different.


----------



## Louis (Apr 29, 2012)

Viggo said:


> jaayres20 said:
> 
> 
> > In terms of "softness" I had a Mark II for almost three years and now I have two Mark IIIs. The Mark III is very sharp. It is sharper than the Mark II and the IQ in terms of color and ISO are superior. I can't imagine the the 1Dx having a "softness" issue if the Mark IIIs images are extremely sharp.
> ...




that would really help. at full resolution please, a RAW file would be perfect if possible


----------



## Viggo (Apr 29, 2012)

Ran some test with the 5d3 vs 5d2 and Lr vs DPP here:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=6153.15


----------



## JR (Apr 30, 2012)

Viggo said:


> Ran some test with the 5d3 vs 5d2 and Lr vs DPP here:
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=6153.15



Yeah your test really shows that something is wrong with the latest version of LR as the latest dpp provide really sharp image. I guess the 1dx test image in the original post most not have been processed with dpp here...i would never have thought Adobe was so off and that dpp was good since i ihave stop using dpp over a year ago to swith to LR ...


----------



## Bosman (Apr 30, 2012)

spinworkxroy said:


> Like i said when i played with the 1DX, i was ONLY looking out for 1 thing..the AF speed. And it wasn't my camera so obviously i could play with it for a longer time.
> From the moment you press the shutter to the time you see it flash red…on the 5D3, it takes maybe slightly under 1 sec.
> On the 1DX, it's immediate….that's the big difference…1 processor vs 3 processors i guess…that's why i say the 1DX will be great for sports, not that the 5D3 isn't good…it's for a specific target audience that need that AF speed shooting things like the Olympics.the AF speed isn't going to mean anything in general shooting or landscapes etc…you don't need that AF speed..


I don't doubt the 5d3 would focus as fast as a 1dx if it had the same amount of battery voltage output. Canon states this fact about the diff with 1d bodies being battery voltage. That's probably why you don't see battery grips work with the 1d series batteries as they would make the focusing equal speed probably. The two smaller batteries do not increase voltage at all.
On another note.

The more i look at settings and test things i find the settings are very specific. Each setting isn't just there to offer diff options, they are literally major changes in how your focus system responds to input. Like spot focus is a bad idea unless you literally are trying to shoot thru something to focus on something else. To be honest if i had owned a 7d like most of the people I hire shoot I would be ahead of the game in understanding how these new settings work in application. I have set out to understand as much as humanly possible about this AF system and as a result have no doubt i will be able to maximize it for many diff shooting situations. While some would like straight forward focus point systems like those who shoot 1D series cameras know you can dial that camera in to the n'th degree to get very specific results, to be able to do that on a 5d is a dream and yet some settings missed leave me wanting but not to the point of needing a 1dx.
While i had my micro adjustment settings set to off, they are on again and in testing using the canon eos utility, i found my 50L needed +3. To be honest this camera in single point focus is beyond stellar now.
the 24L is also +3 but my 70-200L is spot on. 
I just realized I hadn't tested the 24-70 but then i have never had issues with that one working on all my bodies.

Here are some of the resources i have been combing that may help you get the results you are looking for.
This one is canons 1dx Af PDF guide which is pretty much almost exact to anything you can do on the 5d3
http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2012/1dx_guidebook.shtml?categoryId=12
for direct download of the PDF
http://downloads.canon.com/CDLC/EOS_1DX_AF_Guide_CDLC.pdf

These are from the Canon Learning center
http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2012/5d3_multiple_af_points.shtml
http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2011/1dx_af_config_article.shtml


----------



## Bosman (Apr 30, 2012)

keithfullermusic said:


> On my 50D I accidentally turned the in camera sharpening down all the way once and my images looked sooooooooooooooo blurry. I actually thought my camera broke.
> 
> So, I wonder what the in camera sharpening was set to in these because it does make a difference.


I wouldn't be too surprised if this blurry issue is the sharpness being completely neutered in the camera for those pros who want total control over sharpening after the fact, but that is just me speculating without any proof...

I havent tested output with in camera sharpening yet but think i will make a point of it this week.


----------



## jaayres20 (Apr 30, 2012)

Louis said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > jaayres20 said:
> ...



Yes I can. If you don't mind can you give me a day or so to get to it. Here is an image I took at a wedding with my 50mm 1.2 @ 1.2. The 50mm 1.2 is NOT a sharp lens @ 1.2 and with the 5D2 I could never have gotten anything like this. Let alone in focus. I know barcodes and RAW images are important but I can make money off of this image and the 5D3 allows me to do it better than the 5D2. I am just saying that when it comes to a real world test the 5D3 gives me excellent results time and time again. In my opinion the 5D3 was made for us wedding photographers and event photographers that need excellent IQ & fast accurate autofocus in difficult fast moving environments. If I was a landscape photographer or a studio photographer I would buy a different camera. The focus was on the groom's face. Perfectly sharp for 1.2 and the best part is that it is in focus which is a lot more than the 5D2 could offer me. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaayres/6983294866/#in/photostream


----------



## Northstar (May 1, 2012)

yep...that's very sharp, good one!


----------



## spinworkxroy (May 1, 2012)

[quote author=Northstar]
Spinwork....I haven't tried the 1dx, BUT, my 5d3 with my 70-200ii focuses IMMEDIATELY...not even .5 second let alone "just under a second"

What lens were you using that took almost a second? 
[/quote]

Actually, i've tried it on several lenses on my camera…the slowest being about 1 sec…but even the primes are that fast.
Maybe i could be mistaken abou the 1DX because it had the 28mm IS lens on it and that's a brand new unreleased lens which could be SUPER fast..i wasn't allowed to mount that lens on my camera though  neither was i allowed to mount my lens on the 1DX so it's not really an exact "test" but definately the 1dx has to be faster.
i've since turned the beep back on my 5D…somehow i find th beep faster than the screen flash red..maybe it's just me…
Just curious..if i take a photo before the screen flashed red, does it mean the photo is out of focus? Because i'm prety sure it focuses BEFORE it flashes red..


----------



## spinworkxroy (May 1, 2012)

Pardon the bad lighting and bad video..did this very impromptu..
I decided to capture the focus speed of my 5D3 with a 17-40L..
I tested this same lens with my 60D and somehow the speed is exactly the same as the 60D…i would expect it to be faster no?
Is this a normal speed or is it considered "slow", granted the light is rather low and there seems to be some "hunting" before it focuses..it actually does that even in good light for all my lenses
http://youtu.be/9Jie9M0fEfs


----------



## expatinasia (May 1, 2012)

Why is there so much stuff in this thread about the 5D (mark II and III)? It is supposed to be about the 1D X.


----------



## JR (May 1, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> Why is there so much stuff in this thread about the 5D (mark II and III)? It is supposed to be about the 1D X.



Because we all felt the 1dx sample shown from the original post were really soft! So we jumped to the spftness issue from the 5dmkiii issue that was discussed before which were mostly driven by the dpp software.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 1, 2012)

JR said:


> Because we all felt the 1dx sample shown from the original post were really soft! So we jumped to the spftness issue from the 5dmkiii issue that was discussed before which were *mostly driven by the dpp software*.



...and apparently, soft RAW conversions is also an issue with LR.


----------



## Viggo (May 1, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > Because we all felt the 1dx sample shown from the original post were really soft! So we jumped to the spftness issue from the 5dmkiii issue that was discussed before which were *mostly driven by the dpp software*.
> ...



I'm so glad the Lr problems have reach the surface and is spread all over now, only way to get the message across. Get it widely known!


----------



## Louis (May 1, 2012)

Viggo said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > JR said:
> ...




I had no idea this was the case, I just imported a CR2 to DPP and then into Lightroom and exported both at 16 tiffs, the LR Tiff also lacked so much colour, plus the DPP looks sharper, anyone know how I can save over every RAW file in DPP with my small adjustments such as chromatic aberration etc,


----------



## Bosman (May 2, 2012)

spinworkxroy said:


> Pardon the bad lighting and bad video..did this very impromptu..
> I decided to capture the focus speed of my 5D3 with a 17-40L..
> I tested this same lens with my 60D and somehow the speed is exactly the same as the 60D…i would expect it to be faster no?
> Is this a normal speed or is it considered "slow", granted the light is rather low and there seems to be some "hunting" before it focuses..it actually does that even in good light for all my lenses
> http://youtu.be/9Jie9M0fEfs


That video tells us nothing, you could be pointing it at a white wall for all we know. AF settings are important too.


----------



## JR (May 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > Because we all felt the 1dx sample shown from the original post were really soft! So we jumped to the spftness issue from the 5dmkiii issue that was discussed before which were *mostly driven by the dpp software*.
> ...



Bang on! I would never have doubted that LR was giving bad result and had very naively concluded that something was wrong with the camera somehow. It will teach me that just because LR support a camera RAW file, it does not mean it actually do it well! :-[

LR4 gives me great result with the mkii (tried comparing it to dpp again last night for the mkii) but for the mkiii it is a totally different story. The only sad thing in this (for me at least) is that i hate the workflow in dpp, i dont find you can do as much as with LR, and I also find dpp sucks big time at NR...


----------



## Ivar (May 2, 2012)

Now that is ridiculous .... are you telling that moving sharpness sliders is of no help for the 5D3 files?

The default settings are what they are, default. Every camera needs different sharpening + it is also dependant what is on the scene and what is your own perception of sharpness.

At least for my 5D2 LR shines, I also had no problems with available 5D3 RAW files. 



JR said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > JR said:
> ...


----------



## JR (May 2, 2012)

Ivar said:


> Now that is ridiculous .... are you telling that moving sharpness sliders is of no help for the 5D3 files?
> 
> The default settings are what they are, default. Every camera needs different sharpening + it is also dependant what is on the scene and what is your own perception of sharpness.
> 
> ...



This has nothing to do with default settings. LR 4 also gives me perfect result with my mkii. With the mkiii however is simply does not work that well. There is a softness compared to the mkii file that is there on all shots, while it is more apparent in some then others. It is only by comparing into the new version of dpp that you realize how much sharper the mkiii really are. Again moving the sharpness scale is not what is solving the issue here. In lightroom there is no way i can make some of those shots sharp unless i open them in dpp. Adobe simply need to update their raw converter. If you have some mkiii raw file i invite you to try it for yourself. The change are not even suttle!


----------



## Viggo (May 2, 2012)

JR said:


> Ivar said:
> 
> 
> > Now that is ridiculous .... are you telling that moving sharpness sliders is of no help for the 5D3 files?
> ...



+1... Some people act like you can just sharpen more, but that doesn't work, as stated 50 million times already. 

What I am concerned about is that Adobe only gets it a tad sharper, and everything else should have been a lot better. Go back to the old price of Lr if that means they can get it right. I have the best lenses and the fantastic 5d3 and shoot raw to get the most out of everything, and when Lr does what it does to the file, I might as well use a 50 1,8 on a 10d shooting jpeg...


----------



## Equinox271 (May 3, 2012)

I pre-ordered mine but it seems Canon will be releasing the 1Dx when the 1Dx Mk II is available. Canon should reduce the price for those who pre-ordered thinking we would have the camera in March. Cut the price Canon!


----------

